# Does any one have this Tool Grinder?



## rwm (Dec 15, 2019)

Does anybody have one of these? If so what do you think of it? Should I spend more money and go with a real brand?









						VEVOR U3 Universal Tool Cutter Grinder Machine 220V CNC Engraving Tool Cutting  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for VEVOR U3 Universal Tool Cutter Grinder Machine 220V CNC Engraving Tool Cutting at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				







RObert


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Dec 15, 2019)

i have one very similar.
it has suited my needs, but your needs may be very different from mine.
if your paycheck depends on the machine, i would plop down the extra dinero on a real Deckel SO machine
my machine has the deckel style collets, but other imports have the 5C or R8 systems

i would go 5C if i had to do it over again, the use of square and hex collets would be a wonderful advantage

IMO,
overall the machines are quite capable and would be a nice addition to just about any shop


----------



## ub27Rocks (Dec 15, 2019)

This model uses the original Deckel style collets. Perhaps a bit limiting as they don't like closing down on less-than-nominal sizes. While you can get square collets in this style, as U D says it would be better to go R8 or 5C esp. if you already have those for other machines.
On the other hand, if you want superior quality then look for a Deckel SO or Alexander 2CG.
These machines are a lot more capable than they are given credit for. I have been happily four facet grinding drills and center drill as well as the usual d-bits and similar style tools. Luis Ally (on YT) uses one to make HSS lathe bits for a simple quick change system he devised. I use that style on my 10x22 lathe as well as a Taig.


----------



## C-Bag (Dec 15, 2019)

I have one that uses the R8 collet. Mine is also 110v, the pictured one is 220v 1ph. Not only are the collets very expensive they don't even go up to 1/2" I HAD to be able to grind up to 3/4" shank. I too would have gone 5c but everything I have uses R8 and I have found a company that sells square ID R8 collets for a decent price. That machine has none of the other attachments either. Shars was selling the U3 with all the attachments with 5c and a better grade for close to $1k +shipping and offer support where I learned the hard way these eBay sellers don't. Much better deal IMHO if you can't find one of the other type tool grinders like a Darex or Gorton.


----------



## rwm (Dec 15, 2019)

Thanks guys. I would really like a 5C setup. Would the Shars model be a better option?
Robert


----------



## bakrch (Dec 15, 2019)

rwm said:


> Thanks guys. I would really like a 5C setup. Would the Shars model be a better option?
> Robert


Be prepared to pay a substantial freight charge for the Shars version. $300 is what I was quoted, which was enough for me to cancel my order. 

It does look like a nice machine though.


----------



## chips&more (Dec 15, 2019)

Sorry if I step on toes. I have a similar one and I use it for sharpening pantograph cutters. And it’s ideal for that! BUT the machine has very limited capabilities! If you really want to sharpen stuff in your hobby shop, then I would look for at least a Cutter Master or similar. It’s light years ahead in capability. Possibly a little more money (depends on your shopping skills) but you can do sooooo much more with it!


----------



## rwm (Dec 16, 2019)

Tell me more. What would the Cutter Master sharpen that this would not? I don't see me using drills above 1". In what situation would I need something heavier duty? There is a Cutter Master on eBay right now for $3K.
Robert


----------



## rwm (Dec 16, 2019)

This Deckel is $1100 plus shipping. Why is it missing so much paint? What is this worth in your mind?




I'm gonna guess its not 5C. It looks to be about the same size and 'heavydutiness' as the U3 above? That's new word, kind of like truthyness.
Robert

Edit:
There are some cheaper Cutter Masters out there and some look pretty nice!
Robert


----------



## ub27Rocks (Dec 17, 2019)

Deckel SO/SOE, Kuhlman SU 2, Alexander 2CG/2CGD and many Asian clones all use E355/U2 collets. Asian copies of these collets are, in my experience, good quality. But this style of collet has almost zero gripping range, nominal size material only. The original patent is from 1935 so long expired and much copied.
The grinder in the photo above is heavily used, paint eventually rubs off. US1100 is high, esp. if there are no collets and wheel hubs to go with it. Potentially a 3 phase motor, given there are 4 wires. Wheel hubs for the original non-tapered spindle are NLA/unobtanium, you need to make them yourself. The tapered ones might (or might not) be a match for the ones from Grizzly. Switching wheels without hubs is a recipe for disappointment and re-balancing/truing each time.


----------



## pontiac428 (Dec 17, 2019)

I have the Shars grinder in 5C.  It cost $1100 to my door two years ago.  While the grinder has some geometric shortcomings, I am amazed at how much I can do with it.  I just love grinding bits and making tools.  My only advice is to get all of the accessories: drill bit attachment, lathe bit attachment, and the linear/spin fixture.  Without those, the grinder is good for d-bits, 4-facet dril points, and end mill faces, not much more.  With the attachments, you are limited only by your creativity.


----------



## Illinoyance (Dec 17, 2019)

If you have a grinder set up for R8 or 5C collets purchase an ER collet chuck with an R8 shank or a 1" straight shank for use in 5C collets.   That will save having to buy an R8 or 5C for every size tool you need to hold.  Not sure but I think there is an collet chuck with a 5C shank.


----------



## Larry42 (Dec 17, 2019)

I have the Shars version. Bought it on sale, about $800 a couple of years ago. It came with all of the attachments and a few 5C collets. I already had a large set of 5C. There are some good videos on it or =. Stefan G & Robrenz have both done good videos. You can get additional wheel arbors from Shars but you have to call, not in their catalog. I've never used the drill bit attachment. I've made a few cutters grinding away half and off-setting. Mostly I grind my end mills, just the ends. The cheap Chinese diamond wheels  & CBN hold up reasonably well. Learning how to setup for different operations takes some time.


----------



## Bob Korves (Dec 18, 2019)

Robin Renzetti reworks a Deckel clone to bring it up to his high standards.


----------



## rwm (Dec 18, 2019)

Thanks for the video Bob! Very helpful to see the inner workings and all. Hey, how do you feel about a Deckel or clone vs a Cuttermaster 30?
Robert


----------



## Bob Korves (Dec 18, 2019)

rwm said:


> Thanks for the video Bob! Very helpful to see the inner workings and all. Hey, how do you feel about a Deckel or clone vs a Cuttermaster 30?
> Robert


I think they are limiting in a home shop that only uses that tool grinder.  A tool and cutter grinder is a LOT more versatile, but also takes up more space.  They can often be found for cheap, but watch out, without all the necessary tooling and fixtures they are also limited in what they can do, and that added tooling can get expensive and/or difficult to find.


----------



## ub27Rocks (Dec 19, 2019)

Bob I think it is a trade off. I just sold my 1912 Cincinnatti Universal Grinder, 600lbs and 25 sq ft of space. While it did and could do an incredible number of sharpening jobs, most were not needed by me. I now do my sharpening on a good bench grinder and the Alexander 2CDG. That combination is enough for my needs. With some creativity and a few extra fixtures much can be done while not gobbling up an entire section of my shop.


----------

